# Reisesemmel



## Reducal (18 September 2018)

Es gibt Wörter und Begriffe, die mit der Zeit aussterben. Eines davon scheint die *Reisesemmel* zu sein. Kennt heute kaum eine alte Sau mehr, nicht mal Tante Google.

Was meint ihr, was ist eine *Reisesemmel*?


----------



## jupp11 (18 September 2018)

https://www.lauensteiner.de/firmenpraesente/de/shop/anlaesse/kundenbindung/Geschenkband+/?card=5545


> zitronengelbes Schleifenband mit blauem Aufdruck:
> "Reisesemmel"


 Auf dem Geschenkband sieht man neben dem Wort eine  kleine  alte  Dampflok mit ein paar
 Wagen.
http://www.gs-forum.eu/r-850-gs-und-r-1100-gs-96/felgen-fuer-die-1100-gs-69923/index3.html


> Wer, wie ich, das Moped nicht fürs Gelände gekauft hat, sondern als saubequeme Reisesemmel die gern mal sportlich bewegt wird, für den macht solch ein Umbau


https://www.tigerhome.de/index.php?/topic/3080-abblendlicht/&page=2


> Ja ja, hatten wir schon, gibts nur bei BMW und da auch nur bei irgendeiner Reisesemmel wg. Gesetzeslücke..


Motorrad?


----------



## Hippo (18 September 2018)

Ich weiß was man früher eine "Reisetomate" nannte 

Eine der ungewöhnlichsten Tomatensorten ist die Reisetomate. Die Frucht besteht aus einzelnen Segmenten, die man auseinander brechen kann, ohne das Saft austritt.


----------



## Reducal (19 September 2018)

Auflösung: ....früher sind die Leute in den Urlaub gefahren und haben den daheim gebliebenen Verwandten und Bekannten eine *Reisesemmel* mitgebracht. Das war meist eine kleine Aufmerksamkeit, wie ein Souvenir, eine regionale Leckerei oder so.


----------

